
Gmail alternatives - nicogevers
Are there any good alternatives to gmail? It doesn&#x27;t necessarily have to be free. I&#x27;m more interested in a quality comparison of features and service.
======
chrisked
Check out fastmail. Very similar experience for mail and calendar.

~~~
27182818284
Throw my hat in the ring for Fastmail too. I was looking for a GMail
alternative for a particular and settled on Fastmail. (I still use Inbox for
other accounts)

I've found their technical team helpful, their instructions with screenshots
(although not on the most current version, but a close enough version)
helpful, and the web interface smooth (though I typically use native mail
clients)

------
AtTheLast
Have you tried Google inbox? Just kidding, Zoho mail is descent, we switch to
it a few years ago and it has steadily gotten better.

~~~
GFischer
I have my custom domain's email in Zoho, and I'm pretty happy.

They have an Android app now, and the UI is good and improving (not yet
Google-class, but very usable).

Zoho's CEO has been a Hacker News user for a long time, and he promised to
keep the basic tier free:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sridharvembu](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sridharvembu)

------
jfoster
I can understand lots of reasons why you might want to migrate away from
Gmail, but so that people can suggest the most appropriate alternatives, what
is it about Gmail that makes Gmail not appropriate for you?

------
jordsmi
As other's have mentioned I love using zoho for my personal domains. Has
pretty much all features I need in an email client, plus it is free for most
use cases.

------
sreenadh
Reliable quality email fastmail - 4 words that go together. Webmail is decent
but not as good as Gmail. Hotmail is great NOW. But there was a time when it
was ad filled & crappy. Same for Yahoo which was great at one time but
unbearable now. In free email, gmail & Hotmail are the best I know. Fastmail
is not too fancy, but its a good email service.

------
JusCoz
Protonmail is at capacity, but are an encrypted email service if security and
privacy are a concern. I know, it's kind of silly since "big brother" has most
of your email because it has all of everyone else's, but I figured it was
worth a mention.

[https://protonmail.ch/invite](https://protonmail.ch/invite)

------
auloaasmaa
Or if you are looking for something more secure in means of eavesdropping:
[http://www.techspot.com/article/896-secure-email-and-
cloud-s...](http://www.techspot.com/article/896-secure-email-and-cloud-
storage-services/)

------
jarcane
Are there any services that allow for inbox and settings import from Gmail? I
have a good ten years invested in mine, so far it's the only Google product
I've not been able to fully cut the cord from.

~~~
jfoster
What does Google Takeout give you? Is it not something that can be directly
imported into other mail clients?

~~~
jarcane
Looks like it supplies an MBOX file, which should I guess be sufficient, save
that my mailbox at this point is 12GB.

------
vishnuharidas
Windows Live Mail is an alternative, for both personal and business uses.

------
infamouscow
Fastmail feels very solid to me.

